# Knitted Hanging Dish Towel Correction



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Gang,

I'm terribly sorry but it has been brought to my attention that I left out some "*" in the directions.

Starting with Row 7: Row 7: "Slip first stitch as if to purl (yarn in back), knit 2, knit 2, purl 2 across to last three stitches then; knit 2; purl 1." There should be an * in front of the second knit 2 and after purl 2. It should read like this:

Row 7: Row 7: Slip first stitch as if to purl (yarn in back), knit 2, *knit 2, purl 2* repeat from * to * across to last three stitches then; knit 2; purl 1.

This is for anytime it indicates you should slip first stitch as if to purl (yarn in back), knit 2. Which would be rows 7 - 10; rows 32 - 38 and rows 43 - 46

I have corrected the pattern and have downloaded it here, this time in pdf format as some people had problems downloading it before. Again sorry for the error.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Which dish towel are you correcting? For those of us who do not recall your post and/or user name, that would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the correction and the updated pattern. I hope to make towels soon, so appreciate the complete pattern. Anxious to get started!!


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

81brighteyes, It is the knitted hanging dish towels that knitwit549 originally posted a while ago. I just took her instructions and wrote them out line by line. The ones Dixie/knitwit549 made were in the UPS colors. Hope that helps.

Thanks everyone for understanding. If I do this again I'll try to be more careful and not leave out the "*", but hey I knew were they went, but guess your crystal ball is broken  Anyway, glad I could help. Have a great day...Judy


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I think my question might have been buried on the other thread. I was wondering if row 26 is an extra row. I don't see where it falls in the original pattern. Thanks for any help.


----------



## vovotitus (Sep 5, 2015)

thanks for posting


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for the corrected version. I have not started mine yet but plan to after the busy Holiday season.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the updated pattern, I plan to make a couple of these over the Christmas break.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for this lovely pattern.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the pattern


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice towel and great size. I love a kitchen towel but don't like seeing them on the floor.
Thanks


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Mzknitcro, no ma'am row 26 is not an extra row. After you've repeated the 2 x 2 section four complete times, on the fifth time you only repeat the first three rows and the last row you change to a knit row. I can see where you could think it's an extra row but it's not. Hope that helps. If you have any further questions, please feel free to PM me as sometimes questions get lost in the posts.

Thanks everyone for your kind words, but remember the pattern is a design by knitwit549/Dixie, I just wrote it out row by row.

Merry Christmas and a safe, happy and blessed New Year...Judy


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

Appreciate your taking the time to do this.


----------



## slippedstitch (Jun 1, 2016)

That you so much for the corrected pattern, this is my next project so really appreciate the updated version.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for replying.



Judy-japcrp said:


> Mzknitcro, no ma'am row 26 is not an extra row. After you've repeated the 2 x 2 section four complete times, on the fifth time you only repeat the first three rows and the last row you change to a knit row. I can see where you could think it's an extra row but it's not. Hope that helps. If you have any further questions, please feel free to PM me as sometimes questions get lost in the posts.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind words, but remember the pattern is a design by knitwit549/Dixie, I just wrote it out row by row.
> 
> Merry Christmas and a safe, happy and blessed New Year...Judy


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the corrections. On my to-do list!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for posting your pattern! Your design is lovely!


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks christiliz for the kind words on the pattern, but just a reminder the original pattern was designed by knitwit549/Dixie I just merely wrote it out row by row. Glad you like it and enjoy knitting it. Merry Christmas...Judy


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This looks like a fun project. I am definitely going to try it.


----------



## assunta1959 (May 18, 2012)

i hope you still are here....the numbers don't match the knit and purl...64 stitches and at the end 3 lets say knit 2 purl 1...well before the last 3 stitches it doesn't end with the right two...like row 7...knit 2 purl 2....i end before the last with with a knit...i have counted over and over..and did it on paper and the same...doesn't end with with purl 2 before last 3 stitches....HELP


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

I have made one towel and am on a second one using the same count and it comes out fine. I slip the first stitch and k2, then begin pattern to the last three stitches, k2, p1.


----------



## assunta1959 (May 18, 2012)

i even wrote it out...64 stitches and still go get it...being knitting since i was 15....45 years..did it again...wrote out 1 - 64... p, k,k,*k,k,p,p* to last 3 end with 2 knits then i still have the last 3 stitches...k,k,p...not working


----------



## assunta1959 (May 18, 2012)

should end with p,p, last 3 k,k,p


----------

